# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  Sptbox deluxe 19.5.7 released!!

## mohamed73

*NEWS:*  *F = Flash , U = Unlock  I = IMEI*   ** SM-T335 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T321 U/Super Imei
* SM-T320 U/Super Imei
* SM-G7508Q F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N9106W F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N9108V F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N9109W F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N9100 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G8508S F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G900P F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G900R7 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N900A F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G3608 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G850S F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G850M F/U//Super Imei
* SM-G850L F/U//Super Imei
* SM-G850K F/U//Super Imei
* SM-G850FQ F/U//Super Imei
* SM-G3509I U/Super Imei
* SM-N900D F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G386T1 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G386T F/U/Super Imei
* SM-A3000 F/U/Super Imei
* GT-I9150 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G7109 U/Super Imei
* SCH-P709E F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G313HN F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G313MY F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G313M F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G313HY F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G313HU F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G710 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G350E F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G870W F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G870D F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G870A F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G870F F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N910CQ F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N910C F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T805Y F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T805M F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G870A U/Super Imei
* GT-S7278 U/Super Imei
* GT-I9308 U/Super Imei
* SM-A5000 U/Super Imei
* SM-G906K F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G906L F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N915S U/Super Imei
* SM-P905 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T705C F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T705 F/U/Super Imei
* GT-I9158V F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N910F U/Super Imei
* SM-N910A U/Super Imei
* SM-N910W8 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N910T F/U/Super Imei
* SM-N910G F/U/Super Imei
* GT-I9515 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G5309W F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G5306W F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T531 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T805C F/U/Super Imei
* SM-T805 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-W2015 U/Super Imei
* SM-T325 U/Super Imei
* SM-G850F U/Super Imei
* SM-G850K U/Super Imei
* SM-G850L U/Super Imei
* SM-C115 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-C1158 F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G530H F/U/Super Imei
* SM-W2014 U/Super Imei
* SM-G3568V U/Super Imei
* SM-T2558 U/Super Imei
* SM-T2556 U/Super Imei
* SM-T705C U/Super Imei
* SM-T705 U/Super Imei
* SM-G5308W U/Super Imei
* SM-G5108Q U/Super Imei
* SM-G3586V U/Super Imei
* GT-I8262 U/Super Imei
* GT-G7272C F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G3556D F/U/Super Imei
* SM-G3518 U/Super Imei
* SM-G3588V U/Super Imei
* SM-G3502C U/Super Imei
* SM-G3502I U/Super Imei
* SM-G3508I U/Super Imei
* SM-G7508Q U/Super Imei
* SM-G7108V U/Super Imei
* SM-I9508V U/Super Imei
* SM-I9158P U/Super Imei
* SM-I9152P U/Super Imei
* SM-G3508J U/Super Imei
* SM-N750K U/Super Imei
* SM-N910S F/U/Super Imei
* GT-S7580L F/U/i
* GT-I8190T F/U/i
* SGH-T399 F/U/i
* GT-B9388 U/I
* SM-G850F Flash
* SM-G7105 F
* SM-A5000 F
* SM-G5308W F
* SM-T530 F
* SM-P605 F
* SM-P600 F
* SM-T900 F
* SM-N910F F
* SM-N910A F
* SM-R381 F
* SM-R380 F
* SM-G355H F* ** 250GB new Firmware Uploaded Support Area*   *Note 4 Series Reset EFS (Phone Must Be With Original Firmware No Rooted)* *1-dialup *#9090#
2-rigth coner MENU + choice Back
3-rigth coner MENU + input Q
4-rigth coner MENU + input 0000 
  wait about 10 sec display 'MAIN MENU'* *5-UE SETTING & INFO›SETTING›SYSTEM›NV BACKUP TEST›ERASE ALL EFS1/2/3›YES*   *Alternative Download Link :*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *P.S:  Sorry For Late update but our coder had some health problem all  firmware uploaded and when he feel good we will make more update. Some  Phone After Super imei if make network problem use REPAIR 3G button.*  *SPT TEAM*

----------


## سحرالشرق

الرابط لايعمل

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> الرابط لايعمل

 الرابط يعمل 100%
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وان كنت محتاج لاخر اصدار تفضل *SPTCARD DELUXE 20.2.1*  *NEWS:* *Alternative download link 1#:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Alternative download link 2#:*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## badrecool

MERCI

----------

